# Haze Strains



## accid (Jan 17, 2011)

Good Morning all!

Im genetic shopping and have yet to decide on what to go with next. I enjoy the smell and taste of Haze so I may be looking into haze as my next grow. 

Some strains have haze genetics but the smell of haze isnt truly there. I was wondering for those of you who have grown haze which breeder/ strain name do you recommend?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 17, 2011)

Im sorry I dont reccomend hazes...Mine took forever...I am talking not chopping til the end of dec for some of them to finish...not worth the effort imo...that was super silver haze...  I have five seeds of it that I will never ever touch...and I live in cali I couldnt imagine growing it somewhere wet...did I mention they get huge?? like 15+ feet if allowed or it will snap trying to go over 20 ft...hte buds arent dense they are crystally well some are dense but only the best of it...people in cali want nuggets not whispier bud no matter the crystal...it was crystally for sure. took for ever and a day to amber...


I am intrigued by the haze auto seeds I have seen people talk about I dont know the brand but am pretty sure you could find it at the attitude banner on top of MP's webpage.... plus it supports our site.


----------



## accid (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks but I grow indoors... So perhaps those of you who grow indoors could share haze strains experience. Thanks again.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 17, 2011)

i have absolutely 0 experience, but the general consensus seems to be; Soma, Mr Nice, or Tom Hill 
 for top quality haze's


good luck (hopefully more with experience will chime in soon)


----------

